# Need Help Fixing Spreader for Craftsman 315



## laadams85 (Mar 21, 2014)

This is my first time posting so bear with me. I recently purchased a 315.228390 for a very reasonable price off of craigslist. I am currently in the process of getting everything set up and I noticed that I am missing a piece for what they call a riving knife, but is what I understand to be a spreader. The problem is I am missing the guard bracket, part number 979880-001 you can find a picture of it here, which attaches to the back of the spreader and wraps around the back of the table and then is screwed into the cradle. I would just buy a new one, but they have been discontinued, and I also haven't been able to find it on ebay either. Does anybody have a good idea on how to acquire or fabricate this piece? If anybody owns this particular saw would you mind taking some measurements for me? Thank you so much


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/craftsman-315228390-table-saw-parts-c-158286_168548_171600.html

The above is the blade guard, knife, etc.

George


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> http://www.ereplacementparts.com/craftsman-315228390-table-saw-parts-c-158286_168548_171600.html
> 
> The above is the blade guard, knife, etc.
> 
> George


The piece he is seeking is not available at that site... :smile:


----------



## laadams85 (Mar 21, 2014)

That's correct, the part I am looking for has been discontinued. Fortunately I have the guard and the knife and pawls etc. What I am missing is the guard bracket and I haven't found anywhere to buy if from yet.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*this piece could be made or found on Ebay .....*

I've never seen one quite like this, but they do come up on EBay.


http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...esc=TABLE SAW&blt=11&shdMod=315228390&keyId=3


----------



## laadams85 (Mar 21, 2014)

I have seen a few ebay auctions that include the whole guard setup. I'd like to not have to pay $70 for a $20 part. Might be my only option however unless I can fabricate my own out of sheet metal. I know there are a couple of members on this forum that have the same saw. I'm hoping maybe one of them could give me dimensions of the bracket if that's what it comes down to.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sears-Craftsman-10-Contractor-Table-Saw-Blade-Guard-Splitter-Kickback-Assembly-/321345842262

I have everything else but the bottom right piece. It is kind of an odd setup. Part of the spreader goes through the insert and gets bolted into the top of the cradle. Then the bracket wraps around the back of the table and bolts to the back of the cradle.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I do have the same saw as you, and will try to get into my garage this afternoon, and see if I can take some detailed measurements of it. I was thinking that I could also maybe trace out the part on a piece of paper. That way you will have actual measurements with which you can attempt to fabricate a replacement.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

*Is this the part you are asking about?*

I took the liberty to snap a few pics of the part that you are asking about (I think)... Is this it?









I'm sorry the pic is upside down... I took it with my ipad, and not sure why it ended up, upside down.

If this is it, like i stated in a previous post, I can trace it in some paper, and send you the drawings, with as accurate measurements that I can take.


----------



## laadams85 (Mar 21, 2014)

That's the piece. Thanks so much for looking into it for me.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

If you want to pm me your address, I can send you the drawings, or I could scan them into the computer, and email it to you (if you give me your email address).... Not sure if there willbe any degradation in the actual size if I scan it into the computer.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I received your pm and sent you an email with the tracing of the part, the dimensions, and even pics of me trying to take the dimensions. Please let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## laadams85 (Mar 21, 2014)

I got the e-mail, and it looks like you got everything I need. Thank you so much for being willing to help.


----------



## timeliar (May 10, 2014)

Hey laadams85, 

I did the exact same thing. I picked this item up on Craigslist and it works well, but I've been wanting to put the splitter on and that part was missing on mine too. I'm wondering, laadams85 or thegrgyle, can you send me the dimensions as well? I think I can fab it, but it would be easier to start from some measurements. Thanks!


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*Spreader*

Hi!
Please keep in mind that the image reveals (2) ribs that are formed in the stamping process. These ribs may be difficult to reproduce when you make your dupicate. They are there to provide strength.
May we suggest, however, to double up on your duplicate to compensate (by laminating, via spot welds or fasteners) so long as it does not impair performance :yes:. Hard to see all ribs because of darkness of the piece.
Only in the affected area, of course!
Just sayin'.
Best,
Marena and Vinny
PS: right angle brackets might be better in keeping part square, though.


----------



## laadams85 (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah I noticed that. I'm probably going to weld on 2 struts at a right angle to the bracket.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

timeliar said:


> Hey laadams85,
> 
> I did the exact same thing. I picked this item up on Craigslist and it works well, but I've been wanting to put the splitter on and that part was missing on mine too. I'm wondering, laadams85 or thegrgyle, can you send me the dimensions as well? I think I can fab it, but it would be easier to start from some measurements. Thanks!


I would happy to send you the same info that I sent laadams85, but you can't pm until you have a certain number of posts... If you want to post your email on here, I can send it to you once I see it.

Perhaps, if laadams is making one, he could make two, and sell you the other one.......


----------



## laadams85 (Mar 21, 2014)

It will be a while before I get around to it. I've got a lot of projects on the Honey do list this summer.


----------



## cj62565 (Dec 8, 2014)

This is the only place in the world anyone is talking about this part. Is there any way I could get the dimensions of it from someone?


----------



## kelsochris (Aug 15, 2013)

Call me crazy but I might have that part from my old saw. It looks very familiar. If I get the chance tomorrow I'll go out and check. If I've got it you can have it. You know most don't even bother with the tubing knife on those old saws. They get in the way sometimes and alignment is an issue.


----------



## laadams85 (Mar 21, 2014)

That would be awesome. Let me know if you have it.

Thanks


----------



## kelsochris (Aug 15, 2013)

Now I just have to remember where I saw it last. I can't believe you can pack so much crap in a 16x18 shed!


----------



## kelsochris (Aug 15, 2013)

Well I spent most of the weekend out there working on two hope chests and looked everywhere I thought it might be and no luck. I will keep an eye out for it though as I will be putting in a lot of time on these two projects.


----------



## Captain Bavaria (Jul 10, 2015)

Sorry to bring up an old tread, but this legitimately the only place on the internet (as according to Google) where this part has been discussed...

They come up every now and then on eBay but haven't seen one in a few months.

If anyone wants to duplicate another - or could provide those dimensions - I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## GeorgeRa (Jun 8, 2016)

Hello all,

Would someone be so kind as to send the dimensions of that bracket to me as well? Part #: 979880-001 I'm really hoping to get this tablesaw working more safely as I currently have no way to install the blade guard. Any help would be greatly appreciated. You can send it to my email address rahigeo [at] gmail.com

thanks!


----------



## Derek J Keller (Aug 23, 2017)

Unfortunately 3 years later this is still a problem finding this bracket and the only place people are talking about this. I just picked up a 315 off CL and its missing the bracket and riving knife. Would anyone with the dimensions be able to send it to me as well? Or better yet post them on this thread for everyone?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Derek J Keller said:


> Unfortunately 3 years later this is still a problem finding this bracket and the only place people are talking about this. I just picked up a 315 off CL and its missing the bracket and riving knife. Would anyone with the dimensions be able to send it to me as well? Or better yet post them on this thread for everyone?


You think this might be it? http://www.ebay.com/itm/CRAFTSMAN-1...192999?hash=item212c3e2ce7:g:X9cAAOSwEIhZh8Y0


----------



## Captain Bavaria (Jul 10, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> You think this might be it? http://www.ebay.com/itm/CRAFTSMAN-1...192999?hash=item212c3e2ce7:g:X9cAAOSwEIhZh8Y0




I believe that one is for the older saws starting with 113.


If you search "Craftsman 315 saw" right now on the bay, there is quite a bit for sale. There are actually three of the brackets/riving knife/shields right now:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-R...826066?hash=item4408684052:g:n74AAOSwfVJZfPoO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-1...585514&hash=item212b3f9155:g:obcAAOSwzlNZe9Z2
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-1...epid=0&hash=item4b1fd4c45d:g:IIEAAOSwJehZlMfr


I also looked everywhere for a fence. Eventually found the original align-a-rip pretty cheap and bought it. It isn't fantastic and I spend quite a bit of time checking that alignment is right (mine has the tendency to shift up to 1/16" when clamping down), but if you don't want to immediately spring for one of the nicer options, there is one for sale now as well:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-T...506622?hash=item3d44eed03e:g:b7kAAOSwTJpZlCmI


----------



## mangorockfish (Feb 27, 2017)

If you go with the Align-A-Rip fence system, have Sears order the part # 9-29910. It is the only complete set-up they sell. It is the 24/30 Align-A-Rip XRC and is a dandy. Just got one myself and got it installed and aligned and works perfect. I put it on a 113-299040 and everything lined up perfectly with the original holes. I have the 24/12 unit on my 315-228310 and the fence of the XRC is about twice as big as the 24/12. Works great and really looks good on that old saw. On my 24/12, I've found that when I get the cursor on the measurement I want I pull back on the handle and clamp it down all in one smooth motion and it aligns perfectly. My $.02 worth.


----------



## Dewey02 (Sep 12, 2017)

Count me as yet another person who needs to find or fabricate a blade guard bracket. My grandfather gave me his saw and the blade guard which he had taken off, but did not give me the bracket. As he's moved and is now in a nursing home, no chance that it still exists. 
So yet again, if someone has the drawings/specs for this, I'd sure appreciate hearing from them. Sears parts and their chat was of absolutely no help at all. Thanks! -Dewey


----------



## deskjockeyNH (Apr 9, 2018)

*Riving Knife/Blade Guard Bracket*

I too need that bracket and can't believe the only place to get it will cost 1/3 the price of the saw//// 979880-001.

The guy's wife is getting pissed at me, because he thinks he can find the bracket for me, but she wants me to "just go away"


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

*Ok... heres the poop....*

Hi guys.. sorry its been Millenia since i have posted anything on here... after catching up in some of my old threads, I did what someone asked, and i am posting pics of the bracket that has been a hot commodity :grin:









This above pic is of the bracket laying on 1/4” grid graph paper, with rough dimensions.
——————————————








This pic is of the flange on the short leg of the bracket with the hole locations, i decided to put a measuring thingy :vs_laugh: next to it for you guys to interpret. 

———————————————-









Short leg , other dimension for hole locations

—————————————









Long leg, one set of dimensions.....

—————————————-










Long leg, other dimensions for hole locations...


First of all, i hope i described the right things to the corresponding pics... otherwise i will edit it...

Been awhile since i posted on here, but its starting to come back to me...


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks like it uploaded correctly... shoot me any questions , and i will answer to the best of my ability....


----------

